
Craig Wright calls himself to the stand in billion-dollar Bitcoin lawsuit - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/7634/kleiman-craig-wright-courtroom-showdown-florida
======
apo
> It all stems from a year-long lawsuit initiated by the estate of Dave
> Kleiman, a computer scientist who, according to the complaint, helped Wright
> “invent” Bitcoin under the pseudonym Satoshi Nakamoto. The lawsuit claims
> that when Kleiman died in April 2013, Wright engaged in a scheme to deny
> Kleiman of 1.1 million bitcoin that the former business partners jointly
> owned.

This is comedy gold. A letter purportedly signed by Kleiman references a
bizarre trust scheme involving a million bitcoin:

[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2644014/Tulip-
Tru...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2644014/Tulip-Trust-
Redacted.pdf)

The judge's request is apparently based at least in part on this letter.

The letter references a "Key with ID C941FE6D," a PGP key Wright used to
fabricate evidence of being Satoshi.

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jpgq3y/satoshis-pgp-
keys-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jpgq3y/satoshis-pgp-keys-are-
probably-backdated-and-point-to-a-hoax)

As such, the letter seems fake as a $3 bill. Hilariously, the Kleiman family
seems to consider it real. It's now being used to force Wright into proving he
controls the corresponding private keys.

We've been here before back when Wright said he'd provide cryptographic proof
of being Satoshi and furnished instead technobabble, mind games and deceit.

Instead of fleecing some technically illiterate folks out of cash, the
consequences here for deceit are legal sanctions against Wright to varying
degrees.

What goes around.

------
slappyjoe2000
The moment of... truth?

